# Are you going to read E L James' new book



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I guess the her new book will be about him rather her. I mainly read the three books in the series to see what the fuss was about. I never did find out. She obviously had something going since she made a lot of money off of 50 Shades of Gray.

So now there is another book coming out so I wonder if it will sell as well as 50 Shades of Grey. I might read it so I can pick up some pointers to see what sells well. I wouldn't mind earning a million dollars a day.

Are you going to read her new book and what do you hope to get out of it?

http://www.amazon.com/Grey-Fifty-Shades-Told-Christian-ebook/dp/B00Y6QF0PE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1433465093&sr=1-1&keywords=el+james+book+4


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Only if she sets it to free and I run  out of other things to read.


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

I really wish this retelling the story from the hero's perspective trend would die.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Wild Rivers said:


> So now there is another book coming out so I wonder if it will sell as well as 50 Shades of Grey.


It's already #1 and it hasn't been released yet, so it's probably going to do pretty well.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

> It's already #1 and it hasn't been released yet, so it's probably going to do pretty well.


I think you are right.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

What Cin said.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

Have you noticed that men are more tolerant toward EL James than women are?


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I'm a guy and I wouldn't read that crap in a million years.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I quite enjoyed the first 2, still have to read the 3rd. But I am not a fan of reading the same story from the other characters POV. There have been a few of those up til now, I skip them. I just don't like to read the same story again. 

Lots of readers liked the trilogy and it seems that lots of them do want to read the story from the hero POV. 

I just prefer a new story over the same one. Doesn't matter if its this author or any other author. I wouldn't read such a story even from my most favorite author in the world. Just not my thing. But then I also don't re-read a lot.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

> I'm a guy and I wouldn't read that crap in a million years.


How do you know it is crap if you haven't read it? It is a best seller so a lot of people must like it.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

McDonalds must be some high-class stuff since so many people like it


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

Wild Rivers said:


> How do you know it is crap if you haven't read it? It is a best seller so a lot of people must like it.


Exactly. To each their own. I don't like her writing but it doesn't drive me to anger. Never understood that about people and media. People find out Kanye West is in my top 5 artists musically and they go on a tangent about everything they think is wrong with him and my taste. Bottom line, don't like it, don't watch/read/listen to it; pretty simply, really.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

geronl said:


> McDonalds must be some high-class stuff since so many people like it


It's all relative.


----------



## Roby (May 14, 2015)

No. Too many other books in my TBR pile.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I'm not interested in reading this author's work.  That said, I've noticed women seem more tolerant in percentages than men when discussing it.  Maybe I don't hang with the right crowd, IDK.  I also have no interest in any further discussions of this author.  I'm not interested in bashing, critiquing, learning from, studying, or drive-by mocking.  

I think I can live the rest of my life without hearing the arguments pro v. con disgorged any more.  The more we as writers obsess about a lightning in a bottle trend the less likely we are to pursue our own visions, in my opinion.  

That said, many people get a kick out of discussing or reading this author, so good for them.  Not me.


----------



## AllyWho (May 16, 2015)

I read the first one to see what all the fuss was about. Personally it didn't appeal to me and I'd rather spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Crystal_ said:


> I really wish this retelling the story from the hero's perspective trend would die.


Me too! So boring! I like romances where you get the hero's perspective mixed in while it's all happening, even if it isn't every other chapter. I try to give my guys at least a quarter of every book.

Now if I thought I could make EL James amounts of money by retelling the same story from a different pov, I would get off my high horse pretty quickly, lol.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

HSh said:


> I'm not interested in reading this author's work. That said, I've noticed women seem more tolerant in percentages than men when discussing it. Maybe I don't hang with the right crowd, IDK. I also have no interest in any further discussions of this author. I'm not interested in bashing, critiquing, learning from, studying, or drive-by mocking.
> 
> I think I can live the rest of my life without hearing the arguments pro v. con disgorged any more. The more we as writers obsess about a lightning in a bottle trend the less likely we are to pursue our own visions, in my opinion.
> 
> That said, many people get a kick out of discussing or reading this author, so good for them. Not me.


So this.

At first I didn't buy 50SOG because the book description didn't appeal to me. Then I bought it because everyone else in the whole wide reading world was, and I thought I'd give it a try. My first decision was the correct one _*for me*_. Frankly, I wish EL James well, but, no, I won't be buying her next book--assuming it's more of the same.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

geronl said:


> McDonalds must be some high-class stuff since so many people like it


What does a successful book/product/business and "high-class" have to do with anything? And your high-class whatever might appear trashy to someone else and vice versa.

Millions of people have enjoyed that book and enjoy eating McDonalds, why judge? I haven't read her book since it's not my genre and I haven't eaten at a McDonalds in over ten years, but I don't look down at those who enjoy reading 50 Shades while eating a Big Mac.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

Wild Rivers said:


> I guess the her new book will be about him rather her. I mainly read the three books in the series to see what the fuss was about. I never did find out. She obviously had something going since she made a lot of money off of 50 Shades of Gray.
> 
> So now there is another book coming out so I wonder if it will sell as well as 50 Shades of Grey. I might read it so I can pick up some pointers to see what sells well. I wouldn't mind earning a million dollars a day.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep. Grey was the most interesting and well-developed character in the first books, so I'm definitely going to pick this up and see how she does it. At the least it'll be another megaseller to study.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

> At the least it'll be another megaseller to study.


That is the reason I will read it too.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I have the first 2 books but haven't read them yet. The movie was better than I expected it to be... but i probably won't read the newest book even if I like the other 3. 

I will sometimes read an alternate POV book or short, if I really love the characters, but that's rare.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, I'll probably read it. Especially if I can get it from the library. I'm with Atunah...I don't usually re-read stories and want new ones rather than a re-hash, but it may be interesting. I'd at least try it. I almost put the first book down because of the writing but for some reason kept going. By the end of the first book I was hooked on their story and wanted to read more. I think the 2nd and 3rd books focused more on their relationship and not so much the sexual stuff.

What do I hope to get out of it? Same thing as any other book....relaxing time enjoying a good story.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't get through the sample of the first series -- I got the sample of the bundle so there'd be more to judge by -- so I doubt I'll even check this next one out.

I found the story not very interesting. It's possible the story picked up later on, but the writing was, for me, rather dull and pedestrian, so it didn't encourage me to keep reading to find out.


----------



## kai_andersen (Jun 20, 2015)

L C Storm said:


> Are you going to read her new book and what do you hope to get out of it?


No. I really hate this retelling of the same story from another person's point of view. You already know the story! What else can you get out of it ? I have other better books I can waste my time on.

If I were EL James, I'd write another story (or more) and bank on the name to sell more books, instead of a re-hash.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm currently very proud of one of my former pupils, who last week put together a Buzzfeed piece mocking some of the weirder bits of the author's prose. I'd be even prouder if I'd taught him English, but alas I was his French teacher.

I won't be reading it. It's really not my scene.


----------



## mica (Jun 19, 2015)

I've only read book 1 in the trilogy. I've got too many books on my TBR list that I haven't got time to finish the series right now. I thought the first book was average, not as bad as i thought it would be. I've read so many negative reviews about the series. 
I borrowed the paperback of Grey from a friend. Some reviewers have got it spot on. Christian sounds creepy and a little immature. His thoughts are annoying at times. I rolled my eyes everytime i saw him think or mention the word baby, it got irritating.

I bet EL James is somewhere grinning from ear to ear right now with 1 million copies sold in 4 days. Her FSOG fans wanted this book and she gave them what they wanted, reading a couple reviews on amazon the fans seem happy.


----------



## Silvia_Writes (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm all for a good erotica -- Anais Nin comes to mind -- but no, not this author. I will say, though, that she is a great marketer.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Not my cup of tea, so no.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

For those that are interested in reading it but haven't bought it yet, it is currently $.99 at Amazon

Grey: Fifty Shades of Grey as Told by Christian

_edited to make it a kboards link -- Ann_


----------



## Nuuboll (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like a swell book


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

My wife is reading it at the moment after a friend bought it as a joke gift. She says it turns him from being an awkward but confident millionaire into a guy who should feature on one of those "True Crime" stories.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

No. 

Did you guys get to hear of the PR disaster when E L James did a live twitter Q&A. 
Sheer brilliance from the people who sent Qs in. Apparently the PR people were tearing their hair out looking for Qs EL could actually answer. 
Such as: 
"Which do you hate most: Women or the English language?" 
"At any one time, how many hundreds of miles away from Stephenie Meyer do you have to keep?"
"I've been sick and some alphabeti spaghetti landed on the plate. Can I have your publisher's address."


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Grace Elliot said:


> No.
> 
> Did you guys get to hear of the PR disaster when E L James did a live twitter Q&A.
> Sheer brilliance from the people who sent Qs in. Apparently the PR people were tearing their hair out looking for Qs EL could actually answer.
> ...


My favourite was "Are you doing this Q&A, or do you need Stephanie Meyer to do one first?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> No.
> 
> Did you guys get to hear of the PR disaster when E L James did a live twitter Q&A.
> Sheer brilliance from the people who sent Qs in. Apparently the PR people were tearing their hair out looking for Qs EL could actually answer.
> ...


I'd characterize it not as 'sheer brilliance' but rather as sheer rudeness.

I understand, however, that Ms James did not rise to the baiting.


----------



## TheEclecticScribe (Aug 25, 2015)

I have no interest in reading this author's work. I have read snippets of it, and it doesn't sound like my cup of tea. That said, since the book is a bestseller, I assume the author did something right. Even if the quality of the writing isn't up to par, she's obviously developed some kind of effective "hook."


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd characterize it not as 'sheer brilliance' but rather as sheer rudeness.
> 
> I understand, however, that Ms James did not rise to the baiting.


Maybe, maybe, deep down she admits to herself there is truth in those questions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Grace Elliot said:


> Maybe, maybe, deep down she admits to herself there is truth in those questions.


Or maybe she just behaved like an adult and didn't dignify the rudeness with a response.

For the record: I tried reading the books and thought they weren't very well written -- but I didn't get very far into them. I found the MC pathetic and wasn't interested in what happened to her. That's _my_ assessment of the books.

But Ms James clearly touched a chord with a LOT of people and to publicly insult her or otherwise attack her personally is NOT warranted. I'll likely never read another word she writes -- because what she writes is just not for me -- but I applaud and admire her for her behavior during that Q&A.


----------



## SusanCht (Oct 24, 2014)

Tried the first sample of FSOG and started laughing too soon at the writing.

Grey, however, does have my favorite review of all time:
    I haven't read the book yet but I know I'll love it so I'm giving it 5 stars


Wish I could get fans like that!

EL James is laughing all her way to the bank, but I think those questions were rude.


----------



## bendanarama (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh, I'll fully admit that it's my warped sense of humour that finds those questions funny. That's just me.

But on the other hand, I doubt EL James is crying herself to sleep on her giant bed MADE OF MONEY.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

MichelleB675 said:


> For those that are interested in reading it but haven't bought it yet, it is currently $.99 at Amazon
> 
> Grey: Fifty Shades of Grey as Told by Christian[/u]
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y6QF0PE/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I think she opened the door for this genre to hit the mainstream. Unfortunately, IMHO, her books are horribly written. I won't be reading this latest installment (couldn't make myself finish the first one) but I applaud her for tapping into this market and making a killing at it.


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

Whilst I admire E L James tenacity and daring works, I'm afraid i won't be reading her next book.


----------



## DiegoDinardi (Sep 25, 2015)

I haven't had a chance to read her previous books, but I'd like to. I'm not really her audience, but the buzz around her stories make me curious. Also, I hear so many people bashing her that I feel like I need to at least get through a few pages in order to form an opinion about her writing.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I downloaded Grey last week from our local library so I could read it on my Kindle.  I actually enjoyed the novel.

He is presented as a more interesting character than in the other books.  What I didn't like about the book was it ended in a cliff hanger so I guess there will be another book coming.

I liked the book, but I still can't understand why it sold so well.


----------



## TomCrossley (Sep 16, 2015)

i'm not sure about EL James's works, BUTT, one thing I would say, is it's sophisticated, explicit & marooned... ...Christian Grey...


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

I read the first and second books and I actually enjoyed them. However, I couldn't finish the third, and I'm not interested in reading it from Christian's POV. I don't really like books that do a version from the guy's POV because I feel like I've already read the story.


----------

